# Ethernet Controller problem



## awc (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi, 

I recently re-installed Windows XP, and now I can't connect to the internet. The ethernet controller is listed with a yellow question mark in the device manager. The devise status says it is not configured correctly (code 1). The re-install option does not work.

The Ethernet controller instance id is: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8169&SUBSYS_702C1462&REV_10\3&61AAA01&0&58

When I reboot, the new hardware wizard pops up and try’s to properly install the controller, but can not find the software.

I'm running XP sp2
AMD Athlon 64 processor
The Ethernet is on my motherboard, which is MSI, MS-6702E, VIA k8T800pro chipset based.

I've looked for the correct driver in a number of sites and forms with no success.


----------



## Commander Data (Apr 4, 2009)

Did you look here?

http://us.msi.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=K8T_Neo2-FIR&class=mb

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloadindex
= Type 3.Search = MS-6702E

*http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=1&prod_no=588*


Suggestion - make a folder for your system and name it accordingly, download ALL of the drivers for your OS\system then copy them to a second location for future use. You may also want to DL the Live Update and User Manual and place them in the folder.

Always install the VIA Chipset 4in1 Drivers first.


Here's another guy with your MB and the same vendor ID:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/oblivion-problems-after-formating-360183.html



Realtek Gigabit Ethernet Drivers Description XP/200/98SE/ME/NT Ver: 5.687.0225.2008
WinXP 64 Ver : 5.671.0601.2007
Win Vista Ver: 6.208.0729.2008 
Update Date 2008-09-04 
Your System OS Windows 9X/Me/2000/XP (1751KB)Windows Vista 32/64bit (4984KB)Windows XP 64bit (192KB) 
VIA PIDE/SATA RAID Drivers & Utility Description Win XP/2K Ver: 5.1.2600.540
Win 98/Me Ver: 2.0.950.540
Win Vista Ver: 5.11a 
Update Date 2008-04-30 
Your System OS Windows 9X/Me/2000/XP (6912KB)Windows Vista 32/64bit (434KB)Windows XP 64bit (6672KB) 
Realtek ALC Series AC97 Audio Driver Description • Driver version for Win98/WinMe/Win2000/WinXP: 5.10.00.6230


Update Date 2007-05-08 
Your System OS Windows 2000/XP (32062KB)Windows XP 64bit (32062KB) 
VIA Chipset 4in1 Drivers Description • WHQL pass for Win2K/XP/64-bit
• Support WinXP 64-bit OS 
• Support Windows Vista 32/64 
• Driver version: 5.11a

Update Date 2007-04-20 
Your System OS Windows 9X/Me/2000/XP (11754KB)Windows Vista 32/64bit (11754KB)Windows XP 64bit (11750KB) 
VIA VT8237(R) SATA RAID Driver (For floppy driver) Description VIA SATA RAID driver
1. Extract the file in the RAID folder and Copy all files to the floppy.
2. Press F6 to install driver through the floppy when booting and loading RAID function. 
Update Date 2006-09-15 
Your System OS Windows 2000/XP (125KB)Windows XP 64bit (93KB) 
AMD Cool and Quiet Driver Description • AMD Athlon™ 64/Sempron™/Turion™ 64/Opteron™ systems with ACPI 2.0 processor performance control objects
• WinXP WHQL pass
• Driver Version: 
- XP 1.2.2.0
- 98/ME/2K 1.0.8.1
• Windows XP 64-Bit Edition or Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition

Update Date 2006-02-20 
Your System OS Windows 98 SE/Me (3028KB)Windows XP 32bit (4495KB)Windows XP 64bit (4671KB) 
VIA USB2.0 Drivers Description • For Win98/ME OS only
• Version: 98/me-4.90.3000.10(2.70)
• Fixed S3 issue under WinME

Note: For WinXP, please use Microsoft Windows Update to download driver from Microsoft or aquire the latest service pack 
Update Date 2006-02-17 
Your System OS Windows 98 SE/Me (1145KB) 
Promise 20579 SATA RAID Drivers & Utility Description • Support Win2K and XP
• Driver version: 1.00.0.23
• AP version: 1.0.0.5

Update Date 2004-06-01 
Your System OS Windows 9X/Me/2000/XP (7463KB) 
VIA USB2.0 Patch (Under WinXP+SP1) Description • Patch WinXP+SP1 USB2.0 show "Standard Enhance PCI to USB Host Controller" to "VIA USB2.0 Enhance Host Controller".
• Driver version: 5.1.2600.1106 
Update Date 2002-11-08 
Your System OS Windows XP 32bit (36KB) 


.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try this:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=6&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Or you may try the file I attached...


----------



## awc (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the response,

I downloaded the realtek gigabit ethernet drivers and ran them without any luck. I tried installing the driver using the setup.exe files, as well as reinstalling the driver through the ethernet controller properties in device manager.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

So you tried this one http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=driverfile&dno=2401&i=0

... and the one I attached?


----------



## awc (Apr 11, 2009)

I downloaded the file posted by triggerfinger, and it worked. Thanks for your help.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh OK thanks for the update. I am glad the driver worked.


----------



## digitaleus09 (Aug 16, 2009)

how do i install the driver from the zip provided by triggerfinger? Thanks.


----------

